# Best tides/times to fish the grass flats



## timewellwasted (May 4, 2009)

What are the best times/tides to catch trout and redfish in the grass flats during the summer months?


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Full moon and a moving tide!


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

You can find reds mudding the egde of the reeds on a high tide at sunrise and sunset. The proof is in that big beautiful tail swirling out of the water.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

First light and an incoming tide.

If you can't get the tide right, take first light and be happy.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sunrise and sunset... 

If water is moving then even better.

I just think the sunrise and sunset times give the target fish to get the best shadowing or contrast toward target bait. If water is moving then it's even better. Plus the water starts to change temperature from a little too cool on the flats or a little too warm on the flats to the preferred temperature.

I'm NO expert... but it seems the fish move shallow for awhile in the early morning, back off into deeper slightly cooler water as the day progresses, then back up on the flats as the outside air cools just a bit. That and the sideways early and late lights help them see baits better. 

Just my guess thougth...

Jim


----------

